# Sensor de presión y velocidad.



## Marcelo (Sep 15, 2005)

Poseo la  parte mecánica de un anemómetro ya construida pero tengo una duda respecto a la conversión mecánica - eléctrica. 

¿Se usa un encoder para convertir velocidad a frecuencia de pulsos o se acostumbra a utilizar otro tipo de mecanismo?. Creo que el encoder podría tener problemas si la velocidad de rotación del anemómetro es muy alta. ¿Qué se usa normalmente, una caja de conversión y un encoder?

Otra pregunta: Alguien sabe o ha construido un sensor de presión (ojo: sensor de fuerza, no barométrica).

Nota: Se que lo que necesito es una celda de carga, pero lo que quiero saber es si conocen una forma de hacerla en forma casera.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## Raflex (Sep 16, 2005)

Hola, sobre tu pregunta del sensor de velocidad, tambien puedes usar un tacometro que tu mismo puedes hacer con un motor (usandolo como generador), debes acoplarlo en la flecha del motor principal.

Sobre el sensor de presion, puedes usar un piezoelectrico (un tweeter funciona), aunque el voltaje generado es minimo, tendrias que hacer un amplificador de gran ganancia.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Gracias  Raflex por la respuesta.

Te hago dos preguntas:

1) Si utilizara el motor como generador, de que manera se podría calibrar _tensión generada_ versus _velocidad_ ? .
Este nivel depende del campo de armadura del motor que uses y además la velocidad de rotación no es lineal al campo generado y por ende a la tensión en bornes. 
Si pudieras ampliarme un poco más la idea te lo agradecería.

2)  La tecnología piezoeléctrica no la manejo muy bien. Sé que hay, inclusive unas lámparas basadas en el efecto piezo. Como genera tensión, si se dobla o se presiona? puedo usar un buzzer piezo?.

Se que hay mucho material por la red, pero es más fácil preguntarte que buscar, no? 

Saludos y gracias.
Marcelo.


----------



## Raflex (Sep 16, 2005)

Hola de nuevo, mira en el caso del motor, cada valor de velocidad va corresponder a un nivel de voltaje, entonces lo que se necesita es hacer un proceso de calibracion estatica, debes hacer una tablita con incrementos de velocidad conocidos y anotar el voltaje generado, con esto puedes sacar la pendiente de la respuesta para cualquier velocidad, usando un tacogenerador no vas a tener una precision del 100% ya que por ser un sensor mecanico debes tener en cuenta muchas variables como friccion, desgaste, calentamiento, etc. Esto no quiere decir que no funcione, esta forma de sensar velocidad es muy comun. Tiene una pequeña curva, pero puedes hacer los calculos como si fuera lineal y los resultados no van a variar mucho. 

En lo que respecta al sensor de presion, si puedes usar un piezo buzzer, al ser presionado va generar un voltaje entre sus terminales, ese es el efecto piezoelectrico. Dependiendo de tu aplicacion es el tipo de sensor que puedes utilizar, aqui te dejo un enlace a un documento sobre presion, puede ayudarte a ver los tipos de sensores que hay, y en base a eso puedes hacer uno, de los mas faciles que puedes hacer esta el resistivo, que basicamente es con un potenciometro de deslizamiento.

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos11/presi/presi.shtml#

Dale una vista a este documento y si necesitas mas información me dices, de la misma forma si tienes otra duda con lo del motor no dudes es hacerla.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Raflex, gracias por los datos y las ideas.

Voy a leer la monografía y a ponerme a experimentar con esto a ver que tal.

Si logro algo bueno a lo mejor hago un resumen y lo publico.

Cualquier duda vuelvo a lanzar un post.

Saludos y Gracias.
Marcelo.


----------

